# Depersonalization attack



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

...


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

why did you decide to smoke again if you don't mind me asking? Are you surprised this would happen?

-with respect


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

After Weed triggered my DP many years ago i discovered that i no longer got the same effects from it after that episode...In fact it just made me worse..(More paranoia,fear,exestential scarey thinking etc)....Best thing i did was quit altogether..Quitting weed and alcohol has helped improve my condition immensely!


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

The first time I smoked was when I was a lot younger. I remember experiencing intense derealization subsequently for several days but didn't know enough about what I was going through to fully understand what it was. In a way, I'm glad I didn't look it up.

These days, I can smoke without having to worry about reoccurring episodes of DP. But what usually ends up happening is me becoming very uncomfortable with the highs due to intrusive thoughts and not being able to compose myself properly. It's also worse when I'm around people.


----------



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

flipwilson said:


> why did you decide to smoke again if you don't mind me asking? Are you surprised this would happen?
> 
> -with respect


I didnt smoke for 2 years after dp, in the last year and half i have smoked occasionally without any problems, but recently i had a full blown panic attack as intense as the first time, so its most likely i wont smoke again. It could possibly have something to do with stress levels whilst smoking too.


----------



## valdezz (May 29, 2011)

I freaked out just from smelling it at a party. I remember at one point the whole first floor of the house was basically hotboxed and I did my best to not inhale any of it and rushed to the kitchen which was smoke free. I made small talk with some of the people in the kitchen and then out of no where I had no idea what people were talking about and everyone was looking at me weird cause I basically freaked out and felt completely robotic. Made a mad dash outside and got some fresh air, slowly went away throughout the night but I feel like I'm mainly suffering from a PTSD like experience from my first weed induced DP, everytime I smell weed I freak out and its not like im inhaling an amount hard enough to cause those intense effects.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I have the same experiences valdezz...even the smell of weed scares me now!


----------

